# Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Indianapolis Star - _The Indiana Pacers are on the verge of finalizing a deal with the Mavericks for veteran point guard Darrell Armstrong in a sign-and-trade deal, according to people with knowledge of the situation. According to the Indianapolis Star, the Pacers will give up guard Anthony Johnson in the deal, while also receiving Mavericks forward Josh Powell.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41630/20060723/pacers_to_acquire_armstrong_from_mavs/


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Josh Powell noooooo.. Looks like the Mavericks will be looking for another PF soon.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

YES! Now we can sign Pops!

But I feel bad, I wanted DA to retire a Mav and join the coaching staff


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> YES! Now we can sign Pops!
> 
> But I feel bad, I wanted DA to retire a Mav and join the coaching staff


Yea i feel bad also but i want the Mavericks to win a championship so let's hope everything works out.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> Mensah-Bonsu (6-9, 240) is a shot blocker who averaged 12.6 points as a senior last season at George Washington. Vroman and Mensah-Bonsu will probably compete with Josh Powell for a roster spot.


Yep, if Powell's leaving, we will definetly be getting a little more athletic on the bench. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Great, now you guys have two nets killers @[email protected]


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

M F F L said:


> YES! Now we can sign Pops!
> 
> But I feel bad, I wanted DA to retire a Mav and join the coaching staff


Retire, nah. Join the coaching staff could still happen because Indiana might not keep him, though I doubt they cut him.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok... so I also read that Rawle Marshall was going to be a part of this deal. Is that not true?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Ok... so I also read that Rawle Marshall was going to be a part of this deal. Is that not true?


It's true.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Pops is a better prospect than Powell. This deal is such a steal it's not even funny.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great Move by the Mavs. I will welcome Pops and Johnson with open arms


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Great Move by the Mavs. I will welcome Pops and Johnson with open arms


 :cheers:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Pops who?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Pops who?


 Pops Mensah Bonsu from GW. Find him on draftexpress or something.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

you guys owned Pacers 2 times in a row :clap:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bbasok said:


> you guys owned Pacers 2 times in a row :clap:


Nah, i miss Marquis.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Quisy has been a tad overrated in his stint in Dallas. 

Having said that, I'm very curious to see how he develops with more minutes. Go Quisy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Quisy has been a tad overrated in his stint in Dallas.
> 
> Having said that, I'm very curious to see how he develops with more minutes. Go Quisy.


Yeah, what he said. :stupid:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Playing the Pacers should be insane fun next season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just noticed that Anthony Johnson will be playing for only $2.86M on hoopshype. Is that right?

If so, that's a hell of a deal!

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If so, that's a hell of a deal!
> 
> :cheers:


Let's see, Cro's cheaper than Van Hack

&

Johnson's cheaper than 'Quis.

We can change our name to the Dallas Little Birdies!! *Cheap, Cheap*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Let's see, Cro's cheaper than Van Hack
> 
> &
> 
> ...


LOL...

You are forgetting Buckner in the mix.

So... Dallas will lose / has lost:

KVH
Marquis Daniels
R. Marshall
J. Powell
D. Armstrong

But gained:

Cro
Anthony Johnson
Buckner
Ager (draft)

It's not too bad an off season. It's a little too many moves for my taste, but I would give the overall move a *B+* for now.


----------

